# FS: CIS fuel press test kit



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*SOLD* 
I have a fuel press test kit that I used a few times. I going MegaSquirt and won't be needing it any more. I am asking $120 shipped.








Works on CIS and CIS-e.
_Modified by ps2375 at 5:42 PM 7-5-2009_


_Modified by ps2375 at 7:01 AM 2-23-2010_


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: FS: CIS fuel press test kit (ps2375)*

Dang. I would like to have one of these.
Are you open to any parts trades?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FS: CIS fuel press test kit (Jettaboy1884)*

I don't really need any 8V parts, currently.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

dang... want... broke


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_dang... want... broke









Ditto.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettaboy1884)*

bump for the weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ps2375)*

bump.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ps2375)*

holiday bump w/ new price!


----------



## fabstaMKII (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ps2375)*

will this work w/ cis-e?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

free bump
it will work with any type of CIS, its essentially a series of inline-adapters and a pressure gauge. The only difference is -e doesn't have a control pressure regulator, control pressure is mainly what people buy one of these to test


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

thanks.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_thanks.










dude... if I hadn't spent $500+ in the last few months getting the Dasher's new engine together... I'd buy it


----------



## livingez123 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm going to keep my eye on this, I sold all of my VW stuff about 15yr ago and now I'm kicking myself for it. I would like to have this because its a very useful tuning tool. I wont have the cash for a couple of weeks. will check back.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (livingez123)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (ps2375)*

Still got it. Bump.


----------



## ennui_delphian (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (ps2375)*

I want it but no cash for a few weeks. if you still have it I want it.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (ennui_delphian)*

I do still have it. I will update thread if it gets sold.


----------



## Cabby2.0t (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: FS: CIS fuel press test kit (ps2375)*

i'll let u know...


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FS: CIS fuel press test kit (Cabby2.0t)*

BUMP


----------



## buster_mk3gti (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: FS: CIS fuel press test kit (ps2375)*

how does this work and where does it attach to on a cis basic system. how well does this work?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FS: CIS fuel press test kit (buster_mk3gti)*

It splices in at banjo fittings. As a pressure gage to test system or control press, it works quite well. If you look at the pic, it has various fittings and gasket o-rings.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FS: CIS fuel press test kit (ps2375)*

bump


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FS: CIS fuel press test kit (ps2375)*

bump


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FS: CIS fuel press test kit (ps2375)*

A still have it bump.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

free bump... still want... still broke


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

still got


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I could offer you a bazillion, un-cataloged, random parts in trade


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

still available, xmas is coming. too soon


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ps2375)*

Bump for the holiday.


----------



## spencer2829 (Aug 23, 2009)

IM'D


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (spencer2829)*

replied


----------



## BoostedThrills (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: (ps2375)*

I sent you a message to the email in your profile.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (BoostedThrills)*

still For Sale


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (ps2375)*

some nibbles but no sale bump.


----------

